# Wicked Lasers?



## offroadcmpr (Jun 16, 2006)

So I kinda splurged on a wicked lasers with out researching them too much. I bought the laser a week ago, but did not get any notification of when it would arrive or ship. Now after searching for a little bit about them, I found a lot of things that makes me wonder if I will ever get it. (re: FDA) The problem is that I'm not sure what is true, and what is false.

So... Has anyone else ordered from them lately that live in the states, and how long does it usually take to get a order from them? I want to know how long I would have to wait to get an order from them.


----------



## pixar (Jun 16, 2006)

They quote about 7 working days or $100 back. What power, what kind? If you do not get it they send another is what I have heard 

Yours is the first post I have seen in ages saying the have not received the WL laser - and I thought they emailed you upon shipping? Still, it was better to ask on the WL forum and email Steve regarding a WL purchase - that's what other customers do.


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thats pretty unlikely about the sending you another one though if you bought the laser off ebay, Unless you actually bought the laser from the wicked lasers company then I believe that they will send another laser for you if not recieved or damaged. I've not heard of the 7 bussiness days policy though but be patient and take it easy, I believe that the product will arrive sooner or later. 

•Think in the bright side, although its dark here




.


----------



## pixar (Jun 16, 2006)

From the original post it seemed it was bought from WL themselves - the WL forum gives no impression that people do not receive their lasers. There are loads of posts on the shipping guarantee and $100 refund, plus advice on contacting Steve for problems.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jun 16, 2006)

Just for clarification, I got the classic 15mw, and I ordered from the WL site. 
I think that I am over reacting, I checked my email and found it in the spam folder, so I did get an email. The email was from worldpay and was confirming the card transaction. 

I think I will give them a few more days before I do anything.

Thanks


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 16, 2006)

Please read the announcement sticky in this forum before continuing with this thread ... just to avoid a train wreck.
bernhard


----------



## nero_design (Jun 18, 2006)

You'll be fine with your purchase - I had similar concerns to you although i'm not based in the US. I've not heard of a laser being seized in the last few years though. They also have some sort of delivery guarrentee with full-refund if the package is unable to be processed and delivered. Best to check in with them for details as I'm going on memory here. They've got a good reputation with Customer Service though.

As for FDA concerns, there've been a number of threads written here - often evolving into slinging matches. Bottom line is that there's no obvious answer... I've written to the FDA and their reply to me was in contradiction to what others have written on the forums. Although if you intend to resell your laser in the US, you may be violating local laws - so don't do that. The odds are that you will receive your laser within a few days at most from the date of processing. Just be sure to be responsible with how you use your laser and show caution with it. It's by no means a toy.


----------



## RickSCV (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't worry about the FDA concerns. US Customs only gets involved if they see a very large and heavy package that might contain oh 100 to 200 laser units in it. Just 1 for testing / sampling / private non-commercial use wont draw their attention. Besides the UK isnt one of their importing counties of concern.


----------



## SuperBert (Jun 18, 2006)

Don'd kid yourself... With the way lasers are used so irresponsibly here in the US, you'd better believe that both large and small shipments get checked over with a magnifying glass.

I really wouldn't be suprised if they have a power meter at each entry port for testing random packages that come from out of the country... yes, especially on mass quantity orders, but they know that many of these Chinese companies think they can get away with unsafe lasers.

If you'll notice, more and more of the Chinese based laser manufacturers are integrating the required safety measures into their modules so that they can be sold in our country. They know that if they don't, and attempt to have a transaction with someone here, they will not only have their product seized, but their right to sell here will be provoked as well.

I find it hard to believe that some of these companies are still getting their products into the country; I guess money talks.


----------



## RickSCV (Jun 18, 2006)

They get so many different packages with so many different types of contents that you wouldnt believe it. I've been importing back to the US for many years and they've only stopped questionable shipments. Unless there is a customs agent there with a big knowledge of lasers and their classes him or herself will most likely pass it by. Class IIIbs are legit for industry and business.. If they actually knew (or cared about knowing) about power ratings and saw it going to a home address, then they might question it. They have bigger things to look out for though instead of just lasers. One time when importing bb machine guns from hong kong they opened the package and saw three replicas of M16 barrels pointing at them, gave me a call at home and said "are these yours?"

One luxary we have here in the US is that we can import up to $2,000 per month tax free.. Other countries usually are limited at $50 per each time. Highly expensive items are something customs agents always look out for.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jun 18, 2006)

Update: I got the laser today! Or actually it was a day or two ago. It came while I was at work and my mom put it on a shelf and just told me today. :huh2: It works well, It is still light outside, but I am still able to shine it out on the ground and see it reasonably well. There was a sticky glue like substance found on the end, but it came off pretty easily. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Athoul (Jun 18, 2006)

The sticky substance is from a little sticker the used to cover the aperture. I believe they remove them now due to a final testing before they get shipped. Glad to hear you got your laser, 15mW is still high enough that you will need to be careful with it, so use it safely.


----------



## rexer (Jun 19, 2006)

how much did it cost you to buy including shipping? is the 15 mw moddable?
NIck


----------



## bfg9000 (Jun 19, 2006)

A friend just ordered and got it in four days, including the weekend. It dropshipped directly from China with a customs declaration of "pen" and value of "$7."


----------

